# Recall NHTSA #19V348 Recall #94L9



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)




----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Just came out yesterday. I have an oil change this Saturday and ask the dealer if they can do it the same time. Kill 2 birds with 1 stone. Hopefully then can as it is so new


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Just came out yesterday. I have an oil change this Saturday and ask the dealer if they can do it the same time. Kill 2 birds with 1 stone. Hopefully then can as it is so new


This is so trivial to worry about. All it is nothing more than a cap to prevent the adjustment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Urgh.... I just went to the 20,000 mile service last Saturday!

But I am glad that it is nothing "IMPORTANT". I will wait until 30,000miles or when I will be called in


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Hfqkhal said:


> This is so trivial to worry about. All it is nothing more than a cap to prevent the adjustment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I know. Just taking the opportunity to share and try to do it since I have an upcoming service. Just like to get this stuff completed as soon as possible regardless of its importance.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> Just came out yesterday. I have an oil change this Saturday and ask the dealer if they can do it the same time. Kill 2 birds with 1 stone. Hopefully then can as it is so new


Why would you want this done? :screwy: If you have the option of horizontal adjustment, why remove it?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> Just came out yesterday. I have an oil change this Saturday and ask the dealer if they can do it the same time. Kill 2 birds with 1 stone. Hopefully then can as it is so new


Not all cars are affected. Mine isn’t at least.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

autostrophic said:


> Not all cars are affected. Mine isn’t at least.


Hopefully not as you already have a 2019 haha. Should've corrected it before you build date


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

hahahaha....glad mine doesn't have the cap as I was able to adjust mine up just a touch and get better down-road visibility and no...nobody is being blinded.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> hahahaha....glad mine doesn't have the cap as I was able to adjust mine up just a touch and get better down-road visibility and no...nobody is being blinded.


You know I was just thinking about doing that myself despite seeing it not being bad but always thought it needs to be a bit stronger. I have to check and see if mine has it or not and raise them a bit too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> Hopefully not as you already have a 2019 haha. Should've corrected it before you build date


I thought it was on the 19’s too. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> hahahaha....glad mine doesn't have the cap as I was able to adjust mine up just a touch and get better down-road visibility and no...nobody is being blinded.


You need to read the item again. The vertical adjustment is intact and is a fed requirement. The issue here is that the horizontal adjustment needs to be capped in the USA. But why would anyone let VW cap it if they already own the vehicle? :screwy:


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

I wouldn’t bother


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

sayemthree said:


> I wouldn’t bother


Yes. I don't understand why anyone would want remove a feature they have that does no harm.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Did it with my oil change this last Saturday. Quick and easy! The Atlas is recall free again!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> Did it with my oil change this last Saturday.....


But WHY! :screwy:


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Photo Request - Height Adjustment Screw Caps (Recall #94L9)*

Has anyone had this recall performed or already have the Height Adjustment Screw Caps installed? If so, please provide a photo...

Thanks,

TW


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TWs/VW said:


> Has anyone had this recall performed or already have the Height Adjustment Screw Caps installed? If so, please provide a photo...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TW


There is absolutely no reason to have this completed. Why would you wan to loose a feature?


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Photo Request - Height Adjustment Screw Caps (Recall #94L9)*



TablaRasa said:


> Did it with my oil change this last Saturday. Quick and easy! The Atlas is recall free again!


My VIN is included in this recall - could you post a photo of the Screw Caps that were applied? I ask because I may already have them installed; I'm just not sure, the vertical adjustment screws heads do look different. I'd just like to know what they look like and if I'm really affected by the recall.

Anyway, I'd really appreciate it if you post a photo.

Thanks,

TW


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TWs/VW said:


> My VIN is included in this recall - could you post a photo of the Screw Caps that were applied? I ask because I may already have them installed; I'm just not sure, the vertical adjustment screws heads do look different. I'd just like to know what they look like and if I'm really affected by the recall.
> 
> Anyway, I'd really appreciate it if you post a photo.
> 
> ...


AWAKE UP People! There is absolutely no reason to allow VW to do this to your vehicle. Why would you want to give up an available feature of the vehicle?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TWs/VW said:


> My VIN is included in this recall - could you post a photo of the Screw Caps that were applied? I ask because I may already have them installed; I'm just not sure, the vertical adjustment screws heads do look different. I'd just like to know what they look like and if I'm really affected by the recall.
> 
> Anyway, I'd really appreciate it if you post a photo.
> 
> ...


Ok I will. To be honest, that is what my service adviser said that it could very well be the case. I really didn't ask too much about it since it wasn't a "biggie" recall. I just don't like the "recall" to stay attached with the VIN haha.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> Ok I will. To be honest, that is what my service adviser said that it could very well be the case. I really didn't ask too much about it since it wasn't a "biggie" recall. I just don't like the "recall" to stay attached with the VIN haha.


I agree completely. Thank you, post the photo when you can. I'm actually hoping the caps were installed at the factory so the dealership can just check the box and I can be on my way.

TW


----------

